# Pissed off royally



## minn.bill (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not a happy camper at all tonight and I dont expect this thread to stay up long tonight but today  SMF stole 15 dollors again from me this is the 2nd year in a row .last yearI personnly  emailed jeff at least 3 times and left severall post on line never hearing back I finnally gave up  .That was off my creditcard,this year He went and charged my wifes Paypal account He sure didnt have permission to do that.JEFF I WANT MY MONEY BACK.Bill Nygaard ,minnbill.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2010)

I think you should look at the bottom of the current thread page where it has the Premier Member info and you will find a notice from Jeff that says Paypal deducts it automatically and tells you to go in and stop it if so desired and if you need help with doing that to contact him. I think you could do this through a PM instead of trying to start crap in the forum as well


----------



## minn.bill (Mar 31, 2010)

Same kind of response I got from you last year.after 3 emails to him I gave up.he never even got our paypal info from me its my wifes account and we cant even accsess it .this is Bull 2 years in a row


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 31, 2010)

Bill you might want to read the bottom of the subscription page and you will see that it is ongoing.


----------



## minn.bill (Mar 31, 2010)

I cancelled it last year  I have not been back to this site since I dont even know where to look or go anymore I just want out for 2 years now Ban me and take me out of your system.I'm rocking your boat till it sinks here.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2010)

Go into your paypay account and cancel it. Jeff nor anybody other than you or your wife can do that.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like a personal problem to me.

You need to contact Paypal, get back into the account, and cancel the annually recurring subscription.


----------



## got14u (Apr 1, 2010)

it is weird why Jeff wouldn't answer you....Maybe try one more time. he might now
I did try to contact him about mine and had no luck but I was able to get mine resolved...


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2010)

I sent Jeff a PM with a link to this thread I'm sure you will here from him when he gets back on the site I don't pretend to know his schedule but I can assure you he will attempt to take care of this.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2010)

Bill,

I have known you for quite a number of years.. not personally but you have been on the SMF since way back. I think you know that the SMF does not do business like what you are claiming.

Enough said on that.

I have canceled your subscription and refunded your $15 payment from the automatically recurring subscription.

I did finally find an email from last year where you asked me to cancel the subscription and I somehow missed the email. I am no stranger to missing email, it just happens. 

I get a lot of it and unfortunately I don't have a secretary and I am sure my method is not the best in the world. For that I am sorry and I will be sending you a $15 Gift certificate to amazon.com to cover your $15 payment from last year. If you would rather have cash, let me know in a PM or email in the next day or so and I can get that to you as well outside of Paypal. Paypal has a 60 day limitation on refunds.

Things like this are best handled in a PM or email instead of airing it in a public place. Just good forum etiquette but I do understand that you are upset and rightfully so to some degree considering this is your 2nd attempt at getting your subscription canceled.

I have had a motto for a long time and I try to bring this into all of my business dealings.. "I would rather have your friendship than your money" and I can assure you that I try to make sure that we live by that. The money is needed to keep the SMF running and I can assure you that there is no "sinking" going on but if money comes between me and making or keeping a friend, the money is no longer an object.

The SMF is doing great and we are sailing right along due to everyone's undying support and love of something that is dear to my heart and my stomach.. smoking meat
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.. for that I am eternally grateful to all of you.

I am sorry that things like this have to sometimes be brought to the surface but it does serve to show that all of us are a little human sometimes.. we err, we fix the problem, we move on.

It's all good


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like I missed one of your emails as well..I'm very sorry. Somebody shoot me!


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 1, 2010)

Well said Jeff.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 1, 2010)

I am kinda surprised that more members are not premier - I know in the short time I've been on here I sure have gotten more than $15 worth of info!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

You sound like an alright guy, Jeff.  I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.

I was about ready to ditch this whole forum because nobody has responded to my "Easter ham thread" which I believe would be beneficial to everyone here, especially noobs like me.

Thanks for the site, though.  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## got14u (Apr 1, 2010)

Like I said it was resolved...I figure you get a couple emails a day..lol


----------



## alx (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## badfrog (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeff, you truly are a gentleman. I can definetely say that I have gotten my $15 worth in information, friendship and entertainment (anybody read about the exploding concrete? NO ONE WAS hurt...and you all know you want to see the pics...you can't get entertainment like that on TV!!!).


----------



## caveman (Apr 1, 2010)

Very well said.  I admire Jeff's motto.  Money over friendship. 

I agree with this statement as well.  I plan on becoming a Premier member in the very, very near future.  Just have other financial projects running right now & graduation is just around the corner.  With a teenage daughter coming out of high school & one junior moving on to middle school, the clothes allowance has expanded.  No excuses though.  I pick this site hands down over any other.  Since there is no pressure to join, I enjoy the wait.  But I agree.  $15 for one year & a plethera of info.  Unbeatable & fair.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 1, 2010)

Give your thread time, it's not Easter yet, no one's got Qview of their Easter smokes to post. I've got a separate thread on mine but it's been over a month in the making from a fresh hog leg to an Easter ham, but once we get through Easter dinner I'll post on your thread as well as follow up on mine too with the Qview and results from the family (my wife being the harshest judge, believe me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). Just have a little patience. It's not the forum's fault, just timing.


----------



## fore check (Apr 1, 2010)

I wouldn't take that one personally - happens all the time on all kinds of forums.  The main theme of this forum (and other forums on smoking meats) is very broad, your ham questions being a narrow slice of the entire pie.  Sometimes we have to realize that what may be on the top of our minds and focus just isn't for everyone else.

That doesn't invalidate or discount your thoughts, questions, or information, it's just how it is.  As said above, give it time and don't take it personally.  It's just the dynamics of any forum - know what I mean?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeff,

I read this post, and because of your response, just paid my $15 to become a "Premier Member".

"Nothing In Life Is Really Free, Somebody has To Pay For It!"

Thanks for being a "Stand Up Guy!"


Todd Johnson


----------



## hhookk (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeff, I just did the same thing as Todd. I have easily gotten $15 worth of info and fun from SMF. Thanks for running such a great site.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Doug


----------



## hhookk (Apr 1, 2010)

If you would like to cancel this subscription, log in to your PayPal account and go to the "History" subtab of the "My Account" tab. Choose "Subscriptions" from the pull-down "Show" menu and press the "Submit" button. Choose this subscription, and click on its "Details" link. You will be taken to a Transaction Details page from which you may cancel your subscription. Cancelling your subscription will immediately stop all future scheduled payments for this subscription.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2010)

Kudos to everyone who supports this forum.. much appreciated


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 1, 2010)

Funny Story!!!

2 years ago, I signed up for a "Buy 1 Month Get 1 Month Free Unlimited Car Wash Deal" at a local carwash.  Last Month, I questioned my Wife about this "Reoccurring  Charge for $28 Every Month".  She thought I knew about it!!!

My $28 Unlimited car wash deal turned into a $672 car wash deal!!!  I washed my truck at their facility 7-Times in those 2 months that I thought I had a membership, so it works out to $96 per wash, for a $6 wash!

On the very bottom in very fine print, there was a statement that a "Monthly Fee Will Be Automatically Charged to Your Account, Unless Cancelled".  I still have the original coupon, and it DOES NOT say anything about this "Automatic Monthly Charge".

Man Did I Feel "S-T-U-P-I-D"?


Todd


----------



## craiger (Apr 1, 2010)

Contrary to what you believed, this thread did stay up for us all to read, to Jeff's credit.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 1, 2010)

Better Pissed off than ON


----------



## placebo (Apr 1, 2010)

Not only that, it also paid for itself as it's own advertisement. Gotta love that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll be getting my premier membership as soon as I can get out of the current rut I'm in. But I had decided that well before this thread came up.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

I just signed up for the SMF Premium Membership.  Everything I have learned from this forum, as well as the encouragement, has been well worth the $15.00.  Mama loves a bargain.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks, pops and Fore Check.  Jeff gets my $15 today, too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe he'll use it as a down-payment on a ham and post in my thread.


----------



## erain (Apr 1, 2010)

now thats funny stuff!!!


----------



## grizandizz (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread really backfired on that guy, I just signed up for Premier Membership AND ordered his Rub and Sauce recipe's.Nice job dude!!!!


----------



## placebo (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually it looks like he is going to get exactly what he wanted so I'd say it is a win win!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I just payed for another 2 years of good times. You can't keep a good thing down. Was I through?


----------



## grizandizz (Apr 1, 2010)

Getting the $15 dollars back I'm sure was one of his goals but I believe getting others here to join him in bashing Jeff and this great board was the other.


----------



## bcfishman (Apr 1, 2010)

This brought a wonderful smile to my face.
Even through the pain of the slag that just burned through the top of my tennis shoe, sock, and scorched my middle toe, I was till able to smile.

I think my recurring payment came out a few months back. Didn't even blink.

Note to anyone in Minnesota, I may knmow of someone who has a used smoker for sale. Contact Minn.Bill for details.


----------



## cruizer (Apr 1, 2010)

Way to go Jeff! I bet he's even more pissed off now. Love the forum keep up the great service you are providing for the world of smoking. I think I just renewed mine sure glad it's on auto.


----------



## bizones (Apr 1, 2010)

I am pissed also! I joined this forum to be ridiculed and made fun of for being a newbie! So far all I have got is answers and help from good people! WTF?!?


----------



## morkdach (Apr 1, 2010)

glad to help


----------



## hogfan40 (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL!!! I think i'll send in my $15.00 also.


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

I just sent my premier membership also, but have to wait since its Pony Express.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 1, 2010)

Finally figured out pay pal so Ihave joined also.  I get way more then 15 costs me.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 1, 2010)

If the problem is setteled an everbody be happy, lets put it ta bed an get back ta smokin stuff!

No sense in stirrin up any trouble, nice place here, let's keep it that way.  Just my two coppers on the deal.


----------



## grizandizz (Apr 1, 2010)

Agreed Tip!
But for those reading this thread, becoming a premier member does nothing but benefit everyone on this board.
I for one did not even know about membership until I read the original post.


----------



## bill in mn (Apr 1, 2010)

Mnbill I just went through your posts and you are a stand up guy too. Just let things roll and I'm sure it will blow over.You have contributed allot all ready and I for one would not like to see this rune a good thing.Stay with us I ( we ) need your input .Just think how many guys (myself included )haven't even helped with the cost of this site.I will when I get this ship I'm on turned around .Hang in there I and others have all learned from this and we will be stronger for it.Bill in MN


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree.. all of us have gotten upset a time or two and maybe said something that we really did not mean.

I try not to take things like this personally.. I saw a real problem and did what I could to try and fix it. I hope there are no hard feelings on anyone's part.

I do appreciate all of the support this thread has been responsible for.. that never hurts especially when the bills come due every month. Our private server is pretty fancy and it costs a bit.

For those of you who remember how slow it was back on the old server.. it is 1000% better now.

Just thought you guys might like to know what your membership pays for.

I know Brian is happier without all the headaches of that old turtle of a server we had before


----------



## roller (Apr 1, 2010)

I am a new guy here and I signed up shortly after I saw what all that I was getting for free and was also suprised to see that so many members were not premier members. Man I got 15 bucks my first night of reading I mean 15 bucks...give me a break  what a deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just cant see any member not forking up 15 bucks for all of this but that is just my .2 cents. And do not mean to stept on any toes...


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

This place is doing fine as far as I'm concerned. I could be watching cake building!!!!!!


----------



## hhookk (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread has generated about $200 for SMF. I love it !!!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 1, 2010)

Turning Lemons Into Lemonade...........


TJ


----------



## roller (Apr 2, 2010)

Keep bumping this up may be will get more members forking up 15 bucks..


----------



## mossymo (Apr 2, 2010)

Roller
It has been commented on at least once per hour (viewed much more than that), is a bump really needed? Not trying to be an @$$, but if you allready have smoke, why add more chips?


----------



## meateater (Apr 2, 2010)

Paid Bump!


----------



## yount (Apr 2, 2010)

Hell now ya did it ill be making a payment also.lol


----------



## roller (Apr 2, 2010)

Because I think that we need a BIG SMOKE on this one !!! Till we see all GREEN. I beleive this forum is worth it !!!!!!!!


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 2, 2010)

the way I see it this forum has cost me 300 bucks now in mods, and meat cuz the wife wants me to smoke stuff for her all the time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but its worth it and when I get working again I will definatly be sending in my 15 bucks..

Steve


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't believe you grown people.  The original poster had a legal "bitch" about something between him and Jeff. Getting no response from Jeff or the mods, he brought it to light via the forum. Now the issue has been remidied.  End of subject!  No - no  ...  ya gotta bash the gentleman, and then capitalize on the whole issue.  What a new and revised forum  ...  hope your proud of yourselfs.  Because I'm not proud of you.  Just my 2 cents.

PS: You won't be getting $15.00 from me  ...


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

Tim,

Your correct that Bill and Jeff settled their issue and this needs to go away.


_*GOD BLESS AMERICA*_ where we can voice our opinions!!!


Peace Be With You My Friend! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Todd Johnson


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes  ...  I have read every post in this thread  ...  Apparently, (my mistake) before the crash, there was a thread concerning the "premier membership" apparently it was not put back on the forum. Although  ...  on every page of this forum, on the left hand side there is a "Support SMF" listing.
  My thought  ...  when the problem was resaolved, this thread should have been "CLOSED".  This should not have continued.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

AGREE 100%!!!

Can this be closed _before_ it gets out-of-hand?

It's waaay tooooo easy to misunderstand words!

I just bumped up my other post for "Premier Membership"


TJ


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Again, (my mistake) but I found the thread, which means, other people are not reading the threads in the entire fourm.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=64495

It's in "SMF NEWS"  Dated 03/30/2008  by Tulsa Jeff.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 2, 2010)

If you want to see actual bashing then you have to go to the "other" forums. We don't allow that here.

This thread may not have been necessary but once it was made public, it has been handled properly and it has been very orderly.

Anyone who can't see the humor in a problem thread becoming a "good thing" has a broken funny bone


----------



## mudduck (Apr 2, 2010)

jeff if i talk bad bount you and smf and act augle will
you give me a GIFT CERTIFICATE i need a temperature gauge from amazon lol

just kidding


----------



## roller (Apr 2, 2010)

Well here comes some more of my .2 . I am new here and very enexperenced about smoking meat, but I have learned so much the short time that I have been here. You just cant beat this site when it comes to smoking and cooking  meat and other things. The people are GREAT !!!! And 15 bucks ant gonna break any body to have such a great place to spend some quality time doing and learning what you like to do..


----------



## csmith2884 (Apr 2, 2010)

X 2 should have done it long ago.


----------



## roller (Apr 3, 2010)

I can truely say that when you see GREEN that person really supports this forum !!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonebriar (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent response Jeff! The integrity of SMF is exemplary. Since we are both so close to one another, I would love to meet some day, as schedules allow. Lunch is on me! Thanks again for all your hard work... - Steve


----------



## cwalk (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry fellas but my $5 bucks is going toward meat for my smoke today and the other $10 bucks on a 12pk of bud lite.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 3, 2010)

Careful with that statement .... OTBS members, Mods, and Admins may be "premier" members but their other status overrides the green. 

With the tough economic times, $15 may be a lot of money for some people. May be the difference between a small pork roast for their family to eat, or a status on a forum. 

Just my $.02


----------



## wingman (Apr 3, 2010)

Personally I have no requirement for the extras you get with the premier mambership but I do own and operate a couple web sites that are too free to the public including a forum. It takes allot of time and some cash to put these sites up and maintain them. Folks tend to use these websites without realizing what the owners and supporting folks go through to keep them running. Including me...

In my humble opinion, small price to pay for a respectful forum environment with quality memmbers and quality data. 

I'm happy to be a new "2 Year Premier" member. And look up... "Wingman" looks good in green!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ya know, there be alotta ways ta support this forum, alotta knowledge an experience is freely given to help out newbies an old timers alike (recipes an experience alike). Do we ask anything back for it? No. I'm here ta share some a the ways what er steadily bein lost, can ya put a price tag on that? No, an I don't. I like ta help folks out what er wantin ta learn, do it safely an with respect. That be what the forum should be all about.

There er many different styles here, old school ta what them youngins call new wave. Way it should be. Green should not enter inta the equastion, not everbody has the money ta spend at every site they visit er join.

I don't think a forums quality an knowledge should be about money.  There be folks here what wanna be Premiere members, that be great, but let's not deminish the folk what ain't, they got there reasons just as yall do for bein green members.  Everbody has somthin ta share.

Personally, I think we've covered this whole subject an even wondered away from what it was really about.

Jeff, ya got a great site, lots of good knowledge here an folks what wanna learn it an share it.

Lets put this one ta bed now shall we?

I relinquish the soap box.

Tip.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 3, 2010)

I appreciate everyone who supports this forum. I do NOT want anyone giving support to this forum who cannot truly afford it.

If you are laid off work, on SS or barely getting by and it hurts to support the forum then I would rather see you use the money at home.

I have always believed that good people and good things have a way of surviving the worst of circumstances.. I feel blessed to have such a great crowd of folks on this forum.

I don't care what anyone says, there is more knowledge, care, creative ability, loyalty and friendliness on this site than on any other forum. You guys are GREAT!!

For those of you who are here from other small, wannabe, spin-off sites and your only goal is to spread negativity, I know who you are and I know what you write on other forums. Don't come here and act like you are one of us.

Be a true member of the family on every forum you are on and if you can't be that then do the only decent thing and go somewhere else.

Be a proud member of the greatest forum on earth. YOU are what makes this forum GREAT


----------



## rgacat (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a true statement. But there are so many folks here that are not green that truly support Jeff and all the rest of us and to them and Jeff I am thankful for this is a great site and most of the folks on it are also. I agree lets put this one to bed and move on to more inportant things like good smokes and photos.
Thank you all
Ronnie G.


----------



## ddave (Apr 3, 2010)

Dave


----------



## roller (Apr 3, 2010)

I can see some folks not wanting to support this form with money. They want all the freebies but do not want to kick in a few bucks to keep all of this great free stuff on line. And it does cost real green money to keep this forum on line where we can get all of this free advice. This is the best smoking forum hands down and I think that all of you will agree on that statement and it has been given to us without any demands for money and that is all the more reason its members should support it with a few bucks. Just think about how many hours each of us spend on line here and how we cant wait to get home to go on line and see what has happened since we last left. One day there may be a little sign here when we pull it up that says SORRY THIS SITE IS UNAVAIBLE . Now how many of you would be calling Rick and say HEY MAN I WILL SEND YOU 15 BUCKS  if it will help you get back on line.


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 3, 2010)

I am going to lock this forum until things die down a bit. It is not a bad thread and has a lot of good posts in it but I feel like it is heading in a direction that is counter productive.

Let's take a breather from it for a bit.

I appreciate everyone who support with their money and those who support by helping. It takes all of it to make a forum of this size work.


----------

